# Sexual Equality



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Whats everyones thoughts on this:

http://sfglobe.com/?id=14265&src=share_fb_new_14265

@Skye666


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I didn't read it, but if it's not about a woman making me a sandwich, I'm out.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

MFM said:


> I didn't read it, but if it's not about a woman making me a sandwich, I'm out.


Have a look only takes a minute.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I've seen a similar video before, but different.

Same outcome though.

Definite double standards, but the **** in the red needs a slap for joining in!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

They had it right upto the 50s/60s - The man went to work, paid all the bills and the woman looked after the kids and kept the house tidy.

That's how it should be IMO, good old traditional family values.Got no time for feminists. Less gob sh!te and a bit more washing/ironing they need. Plus a good hard jelly leg throbbing shag to give them a bit more appreciation of the MAN!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IN, lol, dis gonna get good


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

It's just a shame it wasn't about fat racist bigots.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Archaic said:


> They had it right upto the 50s/60s - The man went to work, paid all the bills and the woman looked after the kids and kept the house tidy.
> 
> That's how it should be IMO, good old traditional family values.Got no time for feminists. Less gob sh!te and a bit more washing/ironing they need. Plus a good hard jelly leg throbbing shag to give them a bit more appreciation of the MAN!


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Id laugh because if a full grown man is getting **** from a women when he's more than physically capable of knocking her out then he is a beta male, some men need to grow a set of balls or take them back from the women, I don't believe people should get jobs because of who they are other than based on skills, like the whole companies must employ A certain amount of XYZ people to be 'equal'


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes sad but true , woman gets away with everything , fake *aping, hitting, abusing , stilling , getting driving licence because of boobs, job even " she " could be an terrible worker , no serching girls at streets because it is Harrasment ....etc


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

But then there is a real man !!






Btw

How to embed YT video on here as [YT] [/YT] not cutting it


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> I don't believe people should get jobs because of who they are other than based on skills, like the whole companies must employ A certain amount of XYZ people to be 'equal'


I agree on a role by role basis the best candidate for the job should get the position, but if it's a particular role where there aren't many women (or even say back men) when there is no good reason for there not to be, it's right imo that someone should step back and take a look as to why there aren't many.

Take football coaching and management as a topical example. There are only 2 black football managers in the whole of the football leagues.. I mean that's just ludicrous when you think of how many top level football players there are. A while ago I would have though, well maybe they aren't applying for these positions. But if you look at the whole system more closely there are plenty of valid questions that can be asked... why haven't black players taking their coaching badges, there must be a reason. It might not be anyone being deliberately sexist or recast, but the system could simply be set up in someone else's favour.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

benki11 said:


> Yes sad but true , woman gets away with everything , fake *aping, hitting, abusing , stilling , getting driving licence because of boobs, job even " she " could be an terrible worker , no serching girls at streets because it is Harrasment ....etc


Uh mg: what ??


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

2004mark said:


> why haven't black players taking their coaching badges, there must be a reason.


Maybe because they're just not good enough at it? The same as why aren't there more female F1 drivers? Look at what happened the first time a woman went for testing. Just look up Maria de Villota.

Then you get the ridiculous 'quota' system in South Africa where the national rugby team has to include a certain percentage of black players, yet the national football team doesn't have to include any white players. Mind you they are so sh1t, no one in their right mind would want to be part of it.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

benki11 said:


> But then there is a real man !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

Why are their no blacks in the tour de France ?

Why no Black swimmers.

Some people best suited

to different things.

Forget it. I don't have any

direction with this one.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bird in the red skirt is hot, would bang.....

her spark out if she started throwing her hands in my face :whistling:

not srs, but would bang, srs.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

dallas said:


> Why are their no blacks in the tour de France ?
> 
> Why no Black swimmers.
> 
> ...


That's to do with physical attributes/genetics.

Has 0 relevance to managing a football club.

Most recently Clarence Seedorf managed Milan, though didn't really turn out too well.

Drogba looks likely to play a coaching role at Chelsea after he retires.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Iv said it before and ill say in again. I'm all for women's rights etc, but when iv paid all the bills and the rent and every ****ing else it's not too much to ask that the dinner is cooked and the washing is kept up to date. And if you can do the hoovering aswell that's fantastic.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Why are there no black Tag Heur models ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> Here ya go


She deserved that.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MFM said:


> *Maybe because they're just not good enough at it?* The same as why aren't there more female F1 drivers? Look at what happened the first time a woman went for testing. Just look up Maria de Villota.
> 
> Then you get the ridiculous 'quota' system in South Africa where the national rugby team has to include a certain percentage of black players, yet the national football team doesn't have to include any white players. Mind you they are so sh1t, no one in their right mind would want to be part of it.


Maybe so... but I very much doubt it. Really can't see any valid reason as to how or why a back or mixed race man wouldn't be as good as a white man at managing a football team. Although there are plenty of valid reasons as to why they might not have taken that route in the first place. I'm not suggesting anything fishy has gone on, but I think the FA need to look at players who are coming towards the end of their career now and make sure they all have the same opportunities, and the same mistakes aren't being made now that might have been made 20 years ago (not just talking about the big bucks prem, but the lower leagues where players need to get a job when they've finished).

Just one other example, parliament... it's mostly white men who went to a very few schools. I mean how can that possibly be right, just because their parents are rich enough to send them to a top school. These people aren't better than you or I. Same for a girl, if a little girl want's to be a politician, why should the odds be stacked against her... why should she have to work harder though her life to get to the same place?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> She deserved that.


Looks like sh1t was gonna kick off after that.

To be fair all she got was a sweep and that probably put the stupid b1tch back in her place.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't agree with the quota stuff, you get a job based on skills this quota crap means rubbish people get jobs they don't deserve due to skin,noballs,fatness etc..

Why are they're not many short people in the NBA, because the NBA are heightist fiickers 

Id employ the best people for job, if that's all white males then fine, imagine a quota system on the school ground football team selection, put the fat girl in goal lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> She deserved that.


100%


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Maybe so... but I very much doubt it. Really can't see any valid reason as to how or why a back or mixed race man wouldn't be as good as a white man at managing a football team. Although there are plenty of valid reasons as to why they might not have taken that route in the first place. I'm not suggesting anything fishy has gone on, but I think the FA need to look at players who are coming towards the end of their career now and make sure they all have the same opportunities, and the same mistakes aren't being made now that might have been made 20 years ago (not just talking about the big bucks prem, but the lower leagues where players need to get a job when they've finished).
> 
> Just one other example, parliament... it's mostly white men who went to a very few schools. I mean how can that possibly be right, just because their parents are rich enough to send them to a top school. These people aren't better than you or I. Same for a girl, if a little girl want's to be a politician, why should the odds be stacked against her... why should she have to work harder though her life to get to the same place?


That's because we live in a white country where the old skool rich are mostly white, that's more of a social class inequality than sex or race etc..

Women in power are crap unless there the man-eater type, look at the top dogs of the ****ty failing government depts most are run by women! No joke!

Them goddam hormones and no logic thinking puts them at a disadvantage, come at me ladies !


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Just one other example, parliament... it's mostly white men who went to a very few schools. I mean how can that possibly be right


Maybe because we're in a predominantly white country? I never see people in countries like Nigeria or Zimbabwe ask why there are so few, if any, whites in their parliament.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I agree on a role by role basis the best candidate for the job should get the position, but if it's a particular role where there aren't many women (or even say back men) when there is no good reason for there not to be, it's right imo that someone should step back and take a look as to why there aren't many.
> 
> Take football coaching and management as a topical example. There are only 2 black football managers in the whole of the football leagues.. I mean that's just ludicrous when you think of how many top level football players there are. A while ago I would have though, well maybe they aren't applying for these positions. But if you look at the whole system more closely there are plenty of valid questions that can be asked... why haven't black players taking their coaching badges, there must be a reason. It might not be anyone being deliberately sexist or recast, but the system could simply be set up in someone else's favour.


Why should a particular gender or race be given a job just because there aren't many of them in that sector? That would be incredibly sexist and racist.

Jobs should be given based on skill and merit, regardless of race or gender. Not just handed out because you're in a minority for that particular field, i.e. a woman or black.

It's like female comedians, there's been a big hoo-haa in the media lately, criticising the fact that there aren't enough mainstream female comics..... I'll tell you why there aren't many, its because women generally aren't funny!! But that doesn't matter in this PC day and age, more of them must be on telly because they are in the minority... 

Load of sh1t.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv said it before and ill say in again. I'm all for women's rights etc, but when iv paid all the bills and the rent and every ****ing else it's not too much to ask that the dinner is cooked and the washing is kept up to date. And if you can do the hoovering aswell that's fantastic.


Do you have that view when it's the other way around i.e. the woman is bringing in the money?

Regarding OP, it doesn't surprise me at all...it is sadly the case that abuse towards men, particularity domestic abuse, is often overlooked.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> That's because we live in a white country where the old skool rich are mostly white, that's more of a social class inequality than sex or race etc..


I wouldn't necessarily disagree bit

Staying away from the lady points though :lol:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Maybe so... but I very much doubt it. Really can't see any valid reason as to how or why a back or mixed race man wouldn't be as good as a white man at managing a football team. Although there are plenty of valid reasons as to why they might not have taken that route in the first place. I'm not suggesting anything fishy has gone on, but I think the FA need to look at players who are coming towards the end of their career now and make sure they all have the same opportunities, and the same mistakes aren't being made now that might have been made 20 years ago (not just talking about the big bucks prem, but the lower leagues where players need to get a job when they've finished).
> 
> Just one other example, parliament... it's mostly white men who went to a very few schools. I mean how can that possibly be right, just because their parents are rich enough to send them to a top school. These people aren't better than you or I. Same for a girl, if a little girl want's to be a politician, why should the odds be stacked against her... why should she have to work harder though her life to get to the same place?


Agree


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I'll tell you why there aren't many, its because women generally aren't funny!!


Unlike me. I'm f*cking hilarious and tell the wife every day. She still doesn't seem to get it after 8 years of marriage and I mostly laugh at my own jokes.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hera said:


> Do you have that view when it's the other way around i.e. the woman is bringing in the money?
> 
> Regarding OP, it doesn't surprise me at all...it is sadly the case that abuse towards men, particularity domestic abuse, is often overlooked.


We'll if that was case she would devorce you in like minutes !!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Why should a particular gender or race be given a job just because there aren't many of them in that sector? That would be incredibly sexist and racist.
> 
> Jobs should be given based on skill and merit, regardless of race or gender. Not just handed out because you're in a minority for that particular field, i.e. a woman or black.
> 
> ...


Not saying individual jobs should be given on that basis at all, as I said in an earlier post the best candidate should get the job, and I'm sure they generally do tbh.

What I'm saying if there is an inequality and no obvious reason then maybe it's fair that the system should be looked at right from the very start, when people choose to train for those roles, to see if there are any reasons further down the line, and if there are address them. I don't see how anyone could see that as a bad thing.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Archaic said:


> It's like female comedians, there's been a big hoo-haa in the media lately, criticising the fact that there aren't enough mainstream female comics..... I'll tell you why there aren't many, its because women generally aren't funny!! But that doesn't matter in this PC day and age, more of them must be on telly because they are in the minority...
> 
> .


I actually have a small gripe about this...some of the Channel 4 panel shows now have to include at least one female panellist for the sake of gender of equality. Not only has that resulted in the odd unfunny panellist having to be on the panel but it's p!ssed the women off who now feel like the token female; they want to be chosen for their comedic ability, not a pitiful gender equality initiative. Gender shouldn't come into it IMO...just choose who's funny regardless of gender. If that just so happens to mean more men then so be it. The mere act of insisting on a female panellist makes it a gender issue when it wasn't one.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

benki11 said:


> We'll if that was case she would devorce you in like minutes !!!


What do you mean? A woman would divorce the guy if he wasn't the breadwinner?


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Maybe so... but I very much doubt it. Really can't see any valid reason as to how or why a back or mixed race man wouldn't be as good as a white man at managing a football team. Although there are plenty of valid reasons as to why they might not have taken that route in the first place. I'm not suggesting anything fishy has gone on, but I think the FA need to look at players who are coming towards the end of their career now and make sure they all have the same opportunities, and the same mistakes aren't being made now that might have been made 20 years ago (not just talking about the big bucks prem, but the lower leagues where players need to get a job when they've finished).
> 
> Just one other example, parliament... it's mostly white men who went to a very few schools. I mean how can that possibly be right, just because their parents are rich enough to send them to a top school. These people aren't better than you or I. Same for a girl, if a little girl want's to be a politician, why should the odds be stacked against her... why should she have to work harder though her life to get to the same place?


Mainly because politicians have been butt humping this country for years, and its alot harder to f'ck me for my council tax if youohave a vagina


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

UkWardy said:


> Mainly because politicians have been butt humping this country for years, and its alot harder to f'ck me for my council tax if youohave a vagina


Think you're on to something :lol:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hera said:


> What do you mean? A woman would divorce the guy if he wasn't the breadwinner?


Definitely !

And it's true !Historically, men have out-earned women and traditionally been the "breadwinners" for the family. But if we're looking at history, there was also a time when women couldn't own property, vote, or wear pants to the office. But we were there alway supporting,

Protection , loving and woman sadly if man is jobless , sick .....so on , he is not man enough, divorce!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hera said:


> Do you have that view when it's the other way around i.e. the woman is bringing in the money?
> 
> Regarding OP, it doesn't surprise me at all...it is sadly the case that abuse towards men, particularity domestic abuse, is often overlooked.


Absolutely I'd give my left ball for my Mrs to bring in enough so i could just cook and clean and not have to do **** all all day :lol:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> What do you mean? A woman would divorce the guy if he wasn't the breadwinner?


If the woman was the main breadwinner she would make you feel like a little b1tch for it, however men are the main breadwinners and they are expected to pay for everything, buy gifts and still the woman just expects it.

I earn more than my Mrs and I pay for everything when we go out. But what fukcs me off when in my youth I was dating was when your like on the 2nd or 3rd date and you have paid for literally everything, she hasn't even done your old boy for you yet and she doesn't even offer as she is the lady on the date.

Fair enough if she went over first time then yeah, but then I suppose there wouldn't be a second date


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

benki11 said:


> Definitely !
> 
> And it's true !Historically, men have out-earned women and traditionally been the "breadwinners" for the family. But if we're looking at history, there was also a time when women couldn't own property, vote, or wear pants to the office. But we were there alway supporting,
> 
> Protection , loving and woman sadly if man is jobless , sick .....so on , he is not man enough, divorce!


What constitutes 'support' though is culturally defined. I mingle with a lot of businesswomen who out earn their husbands to the point that many of the husbands leave their job to support their wives...by helping with peripheral aspects of the business, making dinner and keeping on top of the housework. In those relationships it's the team effort to succeed that works as opposed to the man holding the financial power.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Hera said:


> I actually have a small gripe about this...some of the Channel 4 panel shows now have to include at least one female panellist for the sake of gender of equality. Not only has that resulted in the odd unfunny panellist having to be on the panel but it's p!ssed the women off who now feel like the token female; they want to be chosen for their comedic ability, not a pitiful gender equality initiative. Gender shouldn't come into it IMO...just choose who's funny regardless of gender. If that just so happens to mean more men then so be it. The mere act of insisting on a female panellist makes it a gender issue when it wasn't one.


Yeah, it's stupid! It ruins the show and causes a proverbial elephant in the room. PC gone mad!Men are better at some things that women generally aren't, and vice-versa. I believe the man has his role in the household ans the woman has hers, it works and has spawned hundreds of generations of happy, well adjusted families.This whole equality crap is nonsense IMO. Neither gender are equal to each other, men should be men and women should be women. End of!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2014)

Test-e said:


> That's to do with physical attributes/genetics.
> 
> Has 0 relevance to managing a football club.
> 
> ...


That's why I stopped.

And you point is helping Sexual Equality in what way ?? :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> *If the woman was the main breadwinner she would make you feel like a little b1tch for it*


I think it's shame for men who believe their value is in their financial earnings....there's more to men that just income! Whilst there are many women out there seeking a man for money, there are also many, many women out there who are seeking other qualities from a man.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> *If the woman was the main breadwinner she would make you feel like a little b1tch for it*, however men are the main breadwinners and they are expected to pay for everything, buy gifts and still the woman just expects it.
> 
> I earn more than my Mrs and I pay for everything when we go out. But what fukcs me off when in my youth I was dating was when your like on the 2nd or 3rd date and you have paid for literally everything, she hasn't even done your old boy for you yet and she doesn't even offer as she is the lady on the date.
> 
> Fair enough if she went over first time then yeah, but then I suppose there wouldn't be a second date


The wrong woman would be like that.

I met loads of birds expecting me to pay for everything when dating, they didn't get a second date, and even though my bird earns less than half what i do she still pays her way.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Archaic said:


> Yeah, it's stupid! It ruins the show and causes a proverbial elephant in the room. PC gone mad!Men are better at some things that women generally aren't, and vice-versa. I believe the man has his role in the household ans the woman has hers, it works and has spawned hundreds of generations of happy, well adjusted families.This whole equality crap is nonsense IMO. Neither gender are equal to each other, men should be men and women should be women. End of!


I don't agree about the roles in the household but I do agree that we all have different strengths and weaknesses...regardless of gender though.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Sams said:


> Whats everyones thoughts on this:
> 
> http://sfglobe.com/?id=14265&src=share_fb_new_14265
> 
> @Skye666


Doesn't surprise me :wacko:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> I think it's shame for men who believe their value is in their financial earnings....there's more to men that just income! Whilst there are many women out there seeking a man for money, there are also many, many women out there who are seeking other qualities from a man.


It all leads to income though. For example my Mrs wants a baby, house etc.

So this will mean I will have to pay for the mortgage her car, the baby and all her expenses such as clothes, going out etc. on one wage rather than two.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hera said:


> I think it's shame for men who believe their value is in their financial earnings....there's more to men that just income! Whilst there are many women out there seeking a man for money, there are also many, many women out there who are seeking other qualities from a man.


You sound so cute saying that , but still don t believe you


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

W.I.F.E...

Washing....

Ironing...

Fcuking...

Etc...!

At home, tied to kitchen sink, bare foot, pregnant, cleaning up sh!t, cooking and peeping through the letter box! God dammit!! :cool2:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Archaic said:


> W.I.F.E...
> 
> Washing....
> 
> ...


your attitude saddens me.

you really should be ashamed of yourself mate.

its the 21st century FFS.

we all know that women should wear fcuk me heels at all times!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> It all leads to income though. For example my Mrs wants a baby, house etc.
> 
> So this will mean I will have to pay for the mortgage her car, the baby and all her expenses such as clothes, going out etc. on one wage rather than two.


So why do you have to be the one to pay the mortgage and buy the car etc? Fair enough if that's your choice but many women finance their own lifestyle....there is no rule that says it has to be the man to finance everything.



benki11 said:


> You sound so cute saying that , but still don t believe you


The mere existence of women who are financially self reliant but still want and value their husbands is evidence that a man doesn't have to be the bread winner.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> So why do you have to be the one to pay the mortgage and buy the car etc? Fair enough if that's your choice but many women finance their own lifestyle....there is no rule that says it has to be the man to finance everything.
> 
> The mere existence of women who are financially self reliant but still want and value their husbands is evidence that a man doesn't have to be the bread winner.


How is she supposed to pay when she cant work as she has to look after a baby ?

Thats why now days you get these chav slags who get knocked up on purpose.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> How is she supposed to pay when she cant work as she has to look after a baby ?
> 
> Thats why now days you get these chav slags who get knocked up on purpose.


It obviously depends on the career path that a women chooses and for how long she plans to be a full-time mum. Some manage to save up funds for after the pregnancy and most employers have to provide maternity pay. My sister for example has maternity pay and has saved up to help her out after that ends before she then goes back to work.

It completely depends how a couple (or single parent) chooses to approach. it. What I'm saying is that there are options other than relying on a man to pay for everything.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hera said:


> So why do you have to be the one to pay the mortgage and buy the car etc? Fair enough if that's your choice but many women finance their own lifestyle....there is no rule that says it has to be the man to finance everything.
> 
> The mere existence of women who are financially self reliant but still want and value their husbands is evidence that a man doesn't have to be the bread winner.


She is WOMAN.

She is Mother. Daughter. Wife. Sister.

She is a Person.

She is Strong, Smart, Crafty.

She is Passionate, Courageous, Generous.

Cooking barefoot is only one of several superpowers.

She is Action, Emotion, Devotion.

She has Hope, Beauty, Power.

She has a Brain and she knows how to use it.

She Gives You LIFE.

She gives you RESPECT, LOVE, GRATITUDE.

She believes in you.

She will nurture you, fight for you.

She deserves nothing less from you.

"Home Is Where The Heart Is"

Hera I think I am I love


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> It obviously depends on the career path that a women chooses and for how long she plans to be a full-time mum. Some manage to save up funds for after the pregnancy and most employers have to provide maternity pay. My sister for example has maternity pay and has saved up to help her out after that ends before she then goes back to work.
> 
> It completely depends how a couple (or single parent) chooses to approach. it. What I'm saying is that there are options other than relying on a man to pay for everything.


is your sister a single parent ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> is your sister a single parent ?


No, she has a boyfriend but he earns less than she does so they can't rely on his income. But it of course helps.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol I like how women pretend the money isn't important, one of the first things women ask is what's a guys job, they don't GAF what he does, just how big his wage is, yes there are exceptions but most women want a man with money, it's written in their DNA 

A women that funds themselfs completely is a keeper and rare, but they usually are like that because they want self empowerment and don't want to be reliant on a man


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

MFM said:


> Unlike me. I'm f*cking hilarious and tell the wife every day. She still doesn't seem to get it after 8 years of marriage and* I mostly laugh at my own jokes*.


Im like this I find my own jokes far too funny, im gonna be one of those proper embarrassing partners/dads I can already see it creeping in, then she just looks at me like im a ****ing idiot and tells me to get back to tidying the house :lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> No, she has a boyfriend but he earns less than she does so they can't rely on his income. But it of course helps.


What does he do for a living ?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv said it before and ill say in again. I'm all for women's rights etc, but when iv paid all the bills and the rent and every ****ing else it's not too much to ask that the dinner is cooked and the washing is kept up to date. And if you can do the hoovering aswell that's fantastic.


I pay the bills, rent everything and im the only one working out of the two of us since we had kids, I also tidy up the house every evening cook her tea and run her baths, does this mean Im ****ing whipped? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

seen the vid before , it`s in a mans genetic make up to protect a female much like apes do , yet when it`s a man getting a beating it`s a sign of weakness .

for a woman to step in against a man pushing a female around or being aggressive its generally because she see`s that male as being weak .


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

i just went through facebook searching for beautiful Hera , but no luck :no:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> What does he do for a living ?


He's in IT. Why?


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

AlexB18 said:


> I pay the bills, rent everything and im the only one working out of the two of us since we had kids, I also tidy up the house every evening cook her tea and run her baths, does this mean Im ****ing whipped? :lol:


It depends !

How many time per day (week) she opens up for you ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

benki11 said:


> i just went through facebook searching for beautiful Hera , but no luck :no:


Just ask her to add you, I am sure she will be fine with it.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> I pay the bills, rent everything and im the only one working out of the two of us since we had kids, I also tidy up the house every evening cook her tea and run her baths, does this mean Im ****ing whipped? :lol:


One word - cnut


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> He's in IT. Why?


Just wondering what he does thats lower paid than what she does, thought he was like a apprentice or something


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> I pay the bills, rent everything and im the only one working out of the two of us since we had kids, I also tidy up the house every evening cook her tea and run her baths, does this mean Im ****ing whipped? :lol:


Yep lol. You need to lay down the law mate, give em an inch they take a mile.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> Just wondering what he does thats lower paid than what she does, thought he was like a apprentice or something


No, my sister did well for herself in her career. And her boyfriend is making headway into earning more too.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sams said:


> One word - cnut


why cnut? she works her bollocks off looking after our 1 year old twins i do majority of the jobs because by the end of the day shes dead on her feet.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yep lol. You need to lay down the law mate, give em an inch they take a mile.


In all fairness she works her bollocks off looking after our 1 year old twins everyday and you can see just by looking at her that shes dead on her feet, its to help her out more than anything.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

AlexB18 said:


> In all fairness she works her bollocks off looking after our 1 year old twins everyday and you can see just by looking at her that shes dead on her feet, its to help her out more than anything.


200mg caffeine 3x per day she'll be g2g


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> 200mg caffeine 3x per day she'll be g2g


If only it was that simply mate haha


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> why cnut? she works her bollocks off looking after our 1 year old twins i do majority of the jobs because by the end of the day shes dead on her feet.


They both probably sleep all day and she acts knackered when home, set up some secret cameras and keep an eye on things, cant be to careful now days, plus it will double up as a security aid.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sams said:


> *They both probably sleep all day *and she acts knackered when home, set up some secret cameras and keep an eye on things, cant be to careful now days, plus it will double up as a security aid.


I can tell you for a fact they do not sleep all day in the slightest, getting them off to sleep is the hardest part and she does not act knackered mate ive been with her 4 years now so I can tell when shes putting something on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

AlexB18 said:


> I can tell you for a fact they do not sleep all day in the slightest, getting them off to sleep is the hardest part and she does not act knackered mate ive been with her 4 years now so I can tell when shes putting something on.


no but you can watch her take a piss :lol:


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> no but you can watch her take a piss :lol:


 :lol: Funny ****er


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

dallas said:


> That's why I stopped.
> 
> And you point is helping Sexual Equality in what way ?? :lol:


No damn way at all mate :whistling: , though I should probably put forward my view;

Absolute gender equality is not going to happen, and so it shouldn't.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

just like racial discrimination it often only works one way round


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

spaglemon said:


> just like racial discrimination it often only works one way round


That is racist mate.

Anyway can we get back on topic of woman beating


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

. Me and partner earn the same and both work same hours so we both split housework. If she earnt more / worked more I'd do a bigger share of housework and expect the same in return.

Sadly equality just doesn't exist, I don't know any women who feel trapped in a marriage because they will lose everything, I know a few men in this situation. I'd be seen as a loser if i somehow won in divorce and took her house, but nothing is said when it's the other way round.

Women seem to get the kids as default in a break up unless extreme circumstances, they kids are often used as weapons with full support of the government.

Till I can say "ok il look after the kids 3 and a half days a week and pay you nothing" equality doesn't exist and men are the victims


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my missus earns alot more than me. shes highly qualified, shes strong and independent, she has a nicer car than me, she has expensive clothes, she always smells good, she works hard, she trains hard, shes a clean freak with OCD and shes really bossy. its brilliant! wouldnt have her any other way and i know how lucky i am!

its in noway emasculating, shes earnt her success by working hard for 20 years so deserves the rewards.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> my missus earns alot more than me. shes highly qualified, shes strong and independent, she has a nicer car than me, she has expensive clothes, she always smells good, she works hard, she trains hard, shes a clean freak with OCD and shes really bossy. its brilliant! wouldnt have her any other way and i know how lucky i am!
> 
> its in noway emasculating, shes earnt her success by working hard for 20 years so deserves the rewards.


That's why you're such a phaggot


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

(joke) :surrender:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Sams....I don't condone anyone hitting anyone male or female....unless it's me hitting u..ur an annoying little horror so that dosnt count


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If you're a man getting battered by a woman in public who you can clearly defend yourself against, people are going to see you as a b1tch, which you are. No sympathy from me. Knock that woman out if she gets physical, then go get yourself a nice ham and cheese sandwich to celebrate.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> If you're a man getting battered by a woman in public who you can clearly defend yourself against, people are going to see you as a b1tch, which you are. No sympathy from me. Knock that woman out if she gets physical, then go get yourself a nice ham and cheese sandwich to celebrate.


Met a couple from Glossop at the weekend, didn't really know where it was, nice people.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> If you're a man getting battered by a woman in public who you can clearly defend yourself against, people are going to see you as a b1tch, which you are. No sympathy from me. Knock that woman out if she gets physical, then go get yourself a nice ham and cheese sandwich to celebrate.


And when he knocks her out, you'll be the guy going to batter him for treating his lady like that?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Varg said:


> And when he knocks her out, you'll be the guy going to batter him for treating his lady like that?


Naa the guy thats runs in and puts the boot in them goes for a salt beef and gherkin sandwich with horseradish.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Met a couple from Glossop at the weekend, didn't really know where it was, nice people.


Yeah, Glossop's a nice place really, just not a lot there.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Varg said:


> And when he knocks her out, you'll be the guy going to batter him for treating his lady like that?


Nah, not if she hit him first. You clearly missed the point I was making.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I agree on a role by role basis the best candidate for the job should get the position, but if it's a particular role where there aren't many women (or even say back men) when there is no good reason for there not to be, it's right imo that someone should step back and take a look as to why there aren't many.
> 
> Take football coaching and management as a topical example. There are only 2 black football managers in the whole of the football leagues.. I mean that's just ludicrous when you think of how many top level football players there are. A while ago I would have though, well maybe they aren't applying for these positions. But if you look at the whole system more closely there are plenty of valid questions that can be asked... why haven't black players taking their coaching badges, there must be a reason. It might not be anyone being deliberately sexist or recast, but the system could simply be set up in someone else's favour.


You know what,I have noticed that there aren't many women brick layers and come to think of it you don't see many women working in construction as a whole.Do you think It could be that the construction industry is bigoted or maybe the women don't want that sort of work ?I wonder how many manicured nails would get broken .


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

gearchange said:


> You know what,I have noticed that there aren't many women brick layers and come to think of it you don't see many women working in construction as a whole.Do you think It could be that the construction industry is bigoted or maybe the women don't want that sort of work ?I wonder how many manicured nails would get broken .


Now you mentioned it you don't get many girl drug dealers either.

I don't think I know one. Is this because mens maths, logistics, time keeping, distribution and delegation, authority, sales skills are better ?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

gearchange said:


> You know what,I have noticed that there aren't many women brick layers and come to think of it you don't see many women working in construction as a whole.Do you think It could be that the construction industry is bigoted or maybe the women don't want that sort of work ?I wonder how many manicured nails would get broken .


The construction industry isn't bigoted, everyone gets a go and if you can't do the job you get fvcked off. Women aren't suited to heavy physical work like labouring, scaffolding, groundworks etc. so that's why you don't see them in those jobs. You see them in office jobs in construction though, or walking round the site in a suit with the other management people.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> The construction industry isn't bigoted, everyone gets a go and if you can't do the job you get fvcked off. Women aren't suited to heavy physical work like labouring, scaffolding, groundworks etc. so that's why you don't see them in those jobs. You see them in office jobs in construction though, or walking round the site in a suit with the other management people.


Don't let the women hear you say that mate,they are equal to men in every respect remember.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

gearchange said:


> You know what,I have noticed that there aren't many women brick layers and come to think of it you don't see many women working in construction as a whole.Do you think It could be that the construction industry is bigoted or maybe the women don't want that sort of work ?I wonder how many manicured nails would get broken .


Honestly... probably equal amounts of both I'd imagine. A lot of it will come down to social conditioning from a young age, being taught these are girl jobs and these are boy jobs. Again, I'm not saying this is necessarily wrong, but if a girl does want to lay bricks (which there are some that do) I'd imagine she'd have a totally different experience in training and finding a job than a fella would.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2004mark said:


> That's why you're such a phaggot


 :lol:

but im a happy, content phaggot :thumbup1:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> :lol:
> 
> but im a happy, content phaggot :thumbup1:


 :lol:

It's odd though isn't it... a guy earns an average wage (say 28k) which is more than his partner (12k) and that's cool, but if another one earns the same (28k) but his partner earns double (56k) then it's weird :confused1: Very strange thinking... it's pretty cliché to accuse people of being insecure, but it's hard to see what other reason there would be for feeling like that.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Guys like to have control over their women, and earning more than them is a way of having control.

Likewise, women like to be kept and provided for by their men.

In general, o'course.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

My experience with women is such I have concluded that they should not hold a management role until after the menopause. :whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> @Sams....I don't condone anyone hitting anyone male or female....unless it's me hitting u..ur an annoying little horror so that dosnt count


I feel that your starting to warm to me now after I did my old boy over your profile pics. See the lengths I am willing to go to to make things work between us..


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

gearchange said:


> My experience with women is such I have concluded that they should not hold a management role until after the menopause. :whistling:


Have you worked with many post-menopausal women?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2004mark said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's odd though isn't it... a guy earns an average wage (say 28k) which is more than his partner (12k) and that's cool, but if another one earns the same (28k) but his partner earns double (56k) then it's weird  :confused1: Very strange thinking... it's pretty cliché to accuse people of being insecure, but it's hard to see what other reason there would be for feeling like that.


i completely agree!

im very secure and not at all emasculated by being the low earner.

i think blokes should be proud of their partners success, rather than feel threatened by it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

gearchange said:


> You know what,I have noticed that there aren't many women brick layers and come to think of it you don't see many women working in construction as a whole.Do you think It could be that the construction industry is bigoted or maybe the women don't want that sort of work ?I wonder how many manicured nails would get broken .


I wanted to lay bricks but it was my dad who discouraged it. It really bothered me that my school didn't offer more practical education...it was almost all academic...but I did love DT. Trades ought to be more widely offered in schools IMO.

I'm sure the differences between men and women in construction will be influenced strongly by culture and perhaps, in some branches, physical differences?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Have you worked with many post-menopausal women?


At my age I have worked with a few.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> I wanted to lay bricks but it was my dad who discouraged it. It really bothered me that my school didn't offer more practical education...it was almost all academic...but I did love DT. Trades ought to be more widely offered in schools IMO.
> 
> I'm sure the differences between men and women in construction will be influenced strongly by culture and perhaps, in some branches, physical differences?


Trades are picked up when you leave school IMO, as you really need to start labouring in the trade to understand it and then move forwards. Majority of the cases the only qualifications a tradesman has are Health and Safety ones as they need them if they are working for the big boys. If they are doing domestic jobs then I doubt they will have anything unless they are specialist like gas or electrics.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> I feel that your starting to warm to me now after I did my old boy over your profile pics. See the lengths I am willing to go to to make things work between us..


I do not warm to little weeners ....and...as long as u enjoyed and managed t get the nappy back on after all good


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just don't think the majority of women could physically be in the more physical construction trades like bricklaying, I've met many female plumbers and electricians but zero female bricklayers, the job requires a lot of upper body strength and stamina. And that's not being sexist that's just how men and women are set up biologically.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gearchange said:


> My experience with women is such I have concluded that they should not hold a management role until after the menopause. :whistling:


This would be a great opportunity for those who have the early menopause in their mid 30s and finish it by late 30s..generally they may never get the chance to get into management that early...great idea!! :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I just don't think the majority of women could physically be in the more physical construction trades like bricklaying, I've met many female plumbers and electricians but zero female bricklayers, the job requires a lot of upper body strength and stamina. And that's not being sexist that's just how men and women are set up biologically.


Erm no..that's actually definitely specifically without doubt......being sexist


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Erm no..that's actually definitely specifically without doubt......being sexist


It's the same as saying a man can't give birth to a child, that statement is biologically true but nobody sees saying it as sexist.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> It's the same as saying a man can't give birth to a child, that statement is biologically true but nobody sees saying it as sexist.


Lol.wahtttttttt...there's no comparison...I'm not saying there may well be 'some' jobs that perhaps women can't do physically compared to men but I don't think bricklaying is one of them! Of course their are women who could do this ...there's nothing biological about it..but to compare that example to a man not being able to have a baby?? Weird.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> Id laugh because if a full grown man is getting **** from a women when he's more than physically capable of knocking her out then he is a beta male, some men need to grow a set of balls or take them back from the women, I don't believe people should get jobs because of who they are other than based on skills, like the whole companies must employ A certain amount of XYZ people to be 'equal'


bs doesnt give her any right.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol.wahtttttttt...there's no comparison...I'm not saying there may well be 'some' jobs that perhaps women can't do physically compared to men but I don't think bricklaying is one of them! Of course their are women who could do this ...there's nothing biological about it..but to compare that example to a man not being able to have a baby?? Weird.


What do you know about bricklaying? Half the time they're not laying bricks, they're laying big heavy blocks etc.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> What do you know about bricklaying? Half the time they're not laying bricks, they're laying big heavy blocks etc.


 Why do I need to know about bricklaying? It's whether women can do it ..the fact that they proberly already do it is proof enough there's gonna be some strong women that choose to do that job and also u can't just assume that every man could because by the same rule there's skinny ass men who prob can't even lift their own weight.


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Why do I need to know about bricklaying? It's whether women can do it ..the fact that they proberly already do it is proof enough there's gonna be some strong women that choose to do that job and also u can't just assume that every man could because by the same rule there's skinny ass men who prob can't even lift their own weight.


In general women can't do a lot of the heavy work men can do, that's why they don't do it. Let's leave it at that, shall we? I'm sure there are some unusually strong women out there who could probably be bricklayers.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> In general women can't do a lot of the heavy work men can do, that's why they don't do it. Let's leave it at that, shall we? I'm sure there are some unusually strong women out there who could probably be bricklayers.


Unusually strong women...lol jeez man...yes very unusual

Rolls eyes backatcha


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol.wahtttttttt...there's no comparison...I'm not saying there may well be 'some' jobs that perhaps women can't do physically compared to men but I don't think bricklaying is one of them! Of course their are women who could do this ...there's nothing biological about it..but to compare that example to a man not being able to have a baby?? Weird.


People think brick Laying is just putting one brick ontop of another, the physical side of it is gruelling at times not even a lot of men could do it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FFS, I have to get on top and do the work all the time, no chance of sexual equality in my house


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Archaic said:


> They had it right upto the 50s/60s - The man went to work, paid all the bills and the woman looked after the kids and kept the house tidy.
> 
> That's how it should be IMO, good old traditional family values.Got no time for feminists. Less gob sh!te and a bit more washing/ironing they need. Plus a good hard jelly leg throbbing shag to give them a bit more appreciation of the MAN!


thats the smartest thing ive ever heard anyone say about anything. ever


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> Here ya go


stirring the sh*t pot nicely mate :thumbup1:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Why do I need to know about bricklaying?


Or in other words, you don't know what you're talking about, do you?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Or in other words, you don't know what you're talking about, do you?


Oh and u do...it's not rocket science ...don't get it twisted let's stay on track coz that's what usually happens men start making it a sexist affair....women can and do..bricklaying fact. It's not just men per se. That's my point where ur points going iv no idea. So let's not get all silly and nasty ...u don't kno wot ur talking about do u ner ner nerrrr....no need for that eh.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> FFS, I have to get on top and do the work all the time, no chance of sexual equality in my house


Well I have to play with with mine (they call it foreplay) longer better , but if I don t make her "happy" and I see she is not it turns me of, so ... Top or bottom doest matter as she always get what she wants , me as well


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol.wahtttttttt...there's no comparison...I'm not saying there may well be 'some' jobs that perhaps women can't do physically compared to men but I *don't think bricklaying is one of them! Of course their are women who could do this* ...there's nothing biological about it..but to compare that example to a man not being able to have a baby?? Weird.


there is, their called 'Butch Lesbians'


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

On serious note ....

About wages don't know the Uk way ,but down south in Republic there are means tests and if you as me

Live together with your partner we both get taxed as family (two taxes , higher and lower ) I own house (no mortgage) so let say if I get 600 euro weekly and my lady is officially "off" job I will get taxed as lower tax 23 % + as I clam tax relief as she is not working I ll be paying on 600 euro I earn = 40-60 € taxes , but if she works and earns even 400 € we would would have been taxed on higher rate think 42 % + child care so basically one of us would work for free !!!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

men are the superior sex, goes without saying really.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh and u do...it's not rocket science ...don't get it twisted let's stay on track coz that's what usually happens men start making it a sexist affair....women can and do..bricklaying fact. It's not just men per se. That's my point where ur points going iv no idea. So let's not get all silly and nasty ...u don't kno wot ur talking about do u ner ner nerrrr....no need for that eh.


You're getting emotional and still don't know what you're talking about. If pointing that out offends you then that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Sams said:


> Whats everyones thoughts on this:
> 
> http://sfglobe.com/?id=14265&src=share_fb_new_14265
> 
> @Skye666


It's all predictable. Women are physically weaker than men pound for pound so nobody is going to step in when the man was being ragged around but of course if a guy starts assaulting a woman people will step up, hell I would if she was fit!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> there is, their called 'Butch Lesbians'


But still women I do believe


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> But still women I do believe


Let me ask you this. In the hypothetical scenario of you being unconcious in a burning building , you're trapped under a heavy wooden beam, the firebrigade won't be there for 30 minutes since the building is far from the nearest fire station, would you want a random man or a random woman who are already outside the building to run in and rescue you ( you don't know what they look like, you can only hear their voices ) ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Let me ask you this. In the hypothetical scenario of you being unconcious in a burning building , you're trapped under a heavy wooden beam, the firebrigade won't be there for 30 minutes since the building is far from the nearest fire station, would you want a random man or a random woman who are already outside the building to run in and rescue you ( you don't know what they look like, you can only hear their voices ) ?


I think ur examples are very random....most of my female friends are BB 2 are pro they would have no prob rescuing me let's assume I'm only going off a voice it's male....and in walks L MAN ..what then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> You're getting emotional and still don't know what you're talking about. If pointing that out offends you then that's your problem, not mine.


I'm pointing out women do bricklaying...and that makes me emotional?? How so....ur riding off point and this what happens in threads like this .


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I think ur examples are very random....most of my female friends are BB 2 are pro they would have no prob rescuing me let's assume I'm only going off a voice it's male....and in walks L MAN ..what then?


The L dawg would easily rescue you and probably be balls deep before the flames were extinguished.

@The L Man


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

There's muscular women and there's weak men, but if you picked 50 men a random and 50 women at random and gave them a lifting challenge, very few women would match there counterpart, this is a fact.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Two women builders were working on a house. One woman was on a ladder nailing. She'd reach into her nail pouch, pull out a nail, look at it, and either toss it over her shoulder or proceed to nail it into the wood.The other woman couldn't stand it any longer and yelled up, "Why are you throwing some of the nails away?"The first woman explained, "When I pull it out of my nail pouch, if it's pointed toward me I throw it away. If it's pointed toward the house, then I can use it!"The second woman rolled her eyes and called her all kinds of names, explaining, "Don't throw away those nails that are pointed toward you! They're for the other side of the house!!"


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

People are way too sensitive nowadays and get too easily offended over nothing. If someone makes a sexist or racist remark about you, so f*cking what. Who cares. If your feelings are hurt, go and have a good cry about it and then return to the real world where people have real problems.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

MFM said:


> People are way too sensitive nowadays and get too easily offended over nothing. If someone makes a sexist or racist remark about you, so f*cking what. Who cares. If your feelings are hurt, go and have a good cry about it and then return to the real world where people have real problems.


Fcuk you honky!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MFM said:


> People are way too sensitive nowadays and get too easily offended over nothing. If someone makes a sexist or racist remark about you, so f*cking what. Who cares. If your feelings are hurt, go and have a good cry about it and then return to the real world where people have real problems.


Tolerating prejudice has consequences....it permits it which only enables it to grow. Whilst I don't get particularity offended by people's prejudice (I see it as their issue more than mine) I certainly wouldn't want to condone it by tolerating it.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Fcuk you honky!!!


Thanks ma *****!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Hera said:


> Tolerating prejudice has consequences....it permits it which only enables it to grow. Whilst I don't get particularity offended by people's prejudice (I see it as their issue more than mine) I certainly wouldn't want to condone it by tolerating it.


There's obviously a line that can be crossed but if you dare say something that might be interpreted as being sexist or racist, god help us, the whole country is in uproar and it makes the headlines. Ridiculous really.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MFM said:


> People are way too sensitive nowadays and get too easily offended over nothing. If someone makes a sexist or racist remark about you, so f*cking what. Who cares. If your feelings are hurt, go and have a good cry about it and then return to the real world where people have real problems.


I'm in a mixed race relationship and if someone makes a racist remark about that then i'm taking it personally, why should i take sh1t off small minded idiots?

Does that make me too sensitive?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I'm in a mixed race relationship and if someone makes a racist remark about that then i'm taking it personally, why should i take sh1t off small minded idiots?
> 
> Does that make me too sensitive?


There's a difference between looking for a fight and passing innocent comment. If someone makes a racist remark about your missus, it's the same about them making a remark about her having a big rack or wearing tight jeans etc. That to me is all the same and I wouldn't take that either.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

got to agree with Skye here. Women can lay bricks and are capable of doing most jobs.... However, how well they do it compared to a guy is a different story. In the bricklaying scenario if you took an exceptional female and got her laying bricks she may only compare to an average guy (if that) on the site.

Let eat me elaborate with some real and indisputable examples of what I mean. Let's look at sport. Any sport, tennis, rugby, football, archery, darts, snooker, F1, horse racing , golf etc etc...all dominated by men. Why? Because men ARE whether you like it or not superior at physical, mental endeavours.

Name me one female F1 driver... And yes females do play football but put the female team in the premiership against the men (equality remember) and they would be slaughtered. This is FACT and applies to almost any sport you can name not just the physical ones. Men are quicker, stronger, smarter and more more competitive.

If if women want equality (in tennis for example) they should be pitched against the men. That would end the equality discussion right there.

with that said though women are brilliant and far superior at many other things such as emotional intelligence and social skills (making great managers btw) so it's not all one sided. Most average jobs out there men and women could do equally well but as a species we are NOT equal. We should play to our strengths and succeed together.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Delhi said:


> got to agree with Skye here. Women can lay bricks and are capable of doing most jobs.... However, how well they do it compared to a guy is a different story. In the bricklaying scenario if you took an exceptional female and got her laying bricks she may only compare to an average guy (if that) on the site.
> 
> Let eat me elaborate with some real and indisputable examples of what I mean. Let's look at sport. Any sport, tennis, rugby, football, archery, darts, snooker, F1, horse racing , golf etc etc...all dominated by men. Why? Because men ARE whether you like it or not superior at physical, mental endeavours.
> 
> ...


That's the key.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Delhi said:


> archery, darts, snooker, F1, horse racing , golf etc etc...all dominated by men. .


But these are not strength dominated sports, primarily. Certainly not darts or snooker.

I can't think of and good reason why women shouldn't be equal in these.

And chess too.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Varg said:


> But these are not strength dominated sports, primarily. Certainly not darts or snooker.
> 
> I can't think of and good reason why women shouldn't be equal in these.
> 
> And chess too.


Re read my post. I said men were superior at physical and mental exercises and also have a far higher competitive streak. Hence why they are better at these sports also.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MFM said:


> People are way too sensitive nowadays and get too easily offended over nothing. If someone makes a sexist or racist remark about you, so f*cking what. Who cares. If your feelings are hurt, go and have a good cry about it and then return to the real world where people have real problems.


i agree that people can be too sensitive, your opinion is that of a white male who has never really suffered any racism or sexism.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Again out of sport cause I know some will contest the "better at mental" stuff.

Who is regarded as the greatest mind on the planet? Hawking, Einstein etc the greatest at literature, science, technology etc mostly men.

Again don't read into this as men are better at everything cause they are not. Women excel in social skills, communication and emotional intelligence. They are highly skilled in getting what they want from a situation and would be brilliant managers, leaders, politicians, arts etc


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> i agree that people can be too sensitive, your opinion is that of a white male who has never really suffered any racism or sexism.


No, I'm of this opinion because I don't have a chip on my shoulder and blame the rest of the world for my own shortcomings. As for me never having suffered any racism, try living in South Africa as a white male with the government's blatant racist laws preventing you from getting a job but giving it to unqualified, unskilled people just because they are black.

You don't see me crying about that though. I decided to do something about it and move to the UK.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MFM said:


> There's obviously a line that can be crossed but if you dare say something that might be interpreted as being sexist or racist, god help us, the whole country is in uproar and it makes the headlines. Ridiculous really.


To be honest, I don't see why people getting offended is an issue.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Hera said:


> To be honest, I don't see why people getting offended is an issue.


It's an issue when stupidity wins because people are blinded by political correctness. I'm not one for banging the anti-PC drum but sometimes decisions are made that just boggle the mind. Take the recent example of the Banksy piece that was destroyed by a council because someone complained it was racist. That someone and the council decision-makers obviously lacked the intelligence to recognize satire:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> It's an issue when stupidity wins because people are blinded by political correctness. I'm not one for banging the anti-PC drum but sometimes decisions are made that just boggle the mind. Take the recent example of the Banksy piece that was destroyed by a council because someone complained it was racist. That someone and the council decision-makers obviously lacked the intelligence to recognize satire:
> 
> View attachment 159350


I fail to see how that's racist in any way.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Delhi said:


> Again out of sport cause I know some will contest the "better at mental" stuff.
> 
> Who is regarded as the greatest mind on the planet? Hawking, Einstein etc the greatest at literature, science, technology etc mostly men.
> 
> Again don't read into this as men are better at everything cause they are not. Women excel in social skills, communication and emotional intelligence. They are highly skilled in getting what they want from a situation and would be brilliant managers, leaders, politicians, arts etc


Would be if they weren't inferior ...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> It's an issue when stupidity wins because people are blinded by political correctness. I'm not one for banging the anti-PC drum but sometimes decisions are made that just boggle the mind. Take the recent example of the Banksy piece that was destroyed by a council because someone complained it was racist. That someone and the council decision-makers obviously lacked the intelligence to recognize satire:
> 
> View attachment 159350


Everything is an issue when it comes to politics due to concerns over what gains power and action.

I was thinking more about being bothered if someone takes offence...it is down to the offended how they manage their offence...they can either get into an aggressive flap about it, exhausting only themselves and often resorting to insults, or they can intelligently react by taking positive action. Either way, the consequence of their reaction is their own.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

MRSTRONG said:


> Would be if they weren't inferior ...


Or if the strong didn't suppress them...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Delhi said:


> Or if the strong didn't suppress them...


strength breeds strength not weakness .


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Delhi said:


> got to agree with Skye here. Women can lay bricks and are capable of doing most jobs.... However, how well they do it compared to a guy is a different story. In the bricklaying scenario if you took an exceptional female and got her laying bricks she may only compare to an average guy (if that) on the site.
> 
> Let eat me elaborate with some real and indisputable examples of what I mean. Let's look at sport. Any sport, tennis, rugby, football, archery, darts, snooker, F1, horse racing , golf etc etc...all dominated by men. Why? Because men ARE whether you like it or not superior at physical, mental endeavours.
> 
> ...


Susie Wolff.










But I agree with your point.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Gary29 said:


> Susie Wolff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but she don't compete against the men...why? Cause as I said she would get slaughtered


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

She might do soon.

And I don't think she would get slaughtered.

She's not going to beat the top guys in the top cars, but then neither is Adrian Sutil in a Sauber at the moment.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I'm in a mixed race relationship and if someone makes a racist remark about that then i'm taking it personally, why should i take sh1t off small minded idiots?
> 
> Does that make me too sensitive?


Big difference between someone starting because your mixed race and someone else for instance not recognizing your together at a bar or whatever because it's not the standard couple he would see.

Was dating an Indian girl for a while and it was quite common for stuff like that to happen


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Yeah but she don't compete against the men...why? Cause as I said *she would get slaughtered*


So would the very vast majority of male drivers who compete in motorsport though (meanwhile Susie would probably slaughter a good proportion of them).

The thing is she is just one female. Just taking a punt here, but worldwide there must be 1000 men in motorsport for every woman. When you're picking from such a small crop the chances of finding a shining star are very limited.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Varg said:


> But these are not strength dominated sports, primarily. Certainly not darts or snooker.
> 
> I can't think of and good reason why women shouldn't be equal in these.
> 
> And chess too.


everything is dominated by men


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MFM said:


> I fail to see how that's racist in any way.


Exactly. He's mocking xenophobia and anyone with an IQ above 50 should get that, whether they agree with him or not. Evidently certain council officials aren't that bright.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

How did a discussion about sexual equality change into one about race?

Seeing as we are on the subject: I have a strong feeling that modern day feminism is tied closely to racial 'equality', social justice, promotion of mass immigration and globalization. The people pushing for that kind of thing are only here to cause more division through divide and rule because divide and rule is very profitable seeing as detached people are much easier to control.

Most indigenous people (myself included) take offense to the notion that an immigrant of any race should have more entitlements and protections than myself and the fact that my cultural and traditional values are being eroded through political 'correctness' plus the widespread distribution of non-indigenous racial groups which is harming social homogeneity and altering the nation beyond recognition.

The simple fact is this - there will NEVER be equality because we are all different and race is NOT a social construct, it is genetic.

Marxists, feminists, anti-nationals and human rights activists are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

gycraig said:


> Big difference between someone starting because your mixed race and someone else for instance not recognizing your together at a bar or whatever because it's not the standard couple he would see.
> 
> Was dating an Indian girl for a while and it was quite common for stuff like that to happen


I've never had someone trying to start trouble, but you do get funny looks and comments from mainly Indian guys, my bird is Indian too.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> The L dawg would easily rescue you and probably be balls deep before the flames were extinguished.
> 
> @The L Man


Lol...does he even have balls....


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> How did a discussion about sexual equality change into one about race?
> 
> Seeing as we are on the subject: I have a strong feeling that modern day feminism is tied closely to racial 'equality', social justice, promotion of mass immigration and globalization. The people pushing for that kind of thing are only here to cause more division through divide and rule because divide and rule is very profitable seeing as detached people are much easier to control.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

I'm a 'guest' in this country even though I'm a citizen now, but I would never make a fuss because the UK isn't catering for my cultural needs. Like some Muslims and their demands for instance. I don't understand why the government is bending backwards trying to please these people and the moment you say anything negative, you're labelled a racist.

Still, I guess it's a lot better than living in Zimbabwe.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

You know who makes sexual inequality worse, fúcking feminists.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Delhi said:


> got to agree with Skye here. Women can lay bricks and are capable of doing most jobs.... However, how well they do it compared to a guy is a different story. In the bricklaying scenario if you took an exceptional female and got her laying bricks she may only compare to an average guy (if that) on the site.
> 
> Let eat me elaborate with some real and indisputable examples of what I mean. Let's look at sport. Any sport, tennis, rugby, football, archery, darts, snooker, F1, horse racing , golf etc etc...all dominated by men. Why? Because men ARE whether you like it or not superior at physical, mental endeavours.
> 
> ...


I agree with 'some' of this too....so I suggest then leave the men to play the football but let's have women managing them ...perfect


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stew82 said:


> everything is dominated by men


No it's not. Mumsnet.com


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No it's not. Mumsnet.com


I bet you a man designed the website/forum.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No it's not. Mumsnet.com


it is, name one thing that women are better at in or have invented? sorry for being honest.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MFM said:


> I bet you a man designed the website/forum.


Pffft no chance


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stew82 said:


> it is, name one thing that women are better at in or have invented? sorry for being honest.


Blow jobs....sorry for being honest too


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Pffft no chance


You don't seem like a big fan of men do you? Lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

stew82 said:


> it is, name one thing that women are better at in *or have invented*? sorry for being honest.


Prior to 20th Century very little.

Why do you think that is?

Do you think they'll invent more in the future?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MFM said:


> You don't seem like a big fan of men do you? Lol


I'm a massive fan of men...I say this time and time again...I have a son why would I be hater????


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Blow jobs....sorry for being honest too


lol no they aint!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stew82 said:


> it is, name one thing that women are better at in or have invented? sorry for being honest.


Why is the debate about which sex is better than the other? That in itself communicates inequality.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm a massive fan of men...I say this time and time again...I have a son why would I be hater????


Well I didn't know people were accusing you for being a hater a lot. Why do you think that is though?


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hera said:


> Why is the debate about which sex is better than the other? That in itself communicates inequality.


its just the truth though.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stew82 said:


> its just the truth though.


What is?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MFM said:


> Well I didn't know people were accusing you for being a hater a lot. Why do you think that is though?


...I didn't say they accuse me of being a hater...I said why would I be one. .what I say time and time again is that I have a son.......prob coz I'm a woman who speaks not sits on the sidelines of a bb forum so of course I pop up often and I guess some don't like that....but it's ok...I'm going no where


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hera said:


> What is?


men are the superior at just about everything you can think of lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stew82 said:


> men are the superior at just about everything you can think of lol


Well, I for one am glad that isn't true


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> Blow jobs....sorry for being honest too


Lol I was once told by a gay guy that "once you get a blowjob from a gay, you will never go back to girls". I declined his offer lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Delhi said:


> Lol I was once told by a gay guy that "once you get a blowjob from a gay, you will never go back to girls". I declined his offer lol.


My true opinion on this is ...I think if one closes their eyes they would be hard pushed to really know the difference....I bet u didn't decline ur a Worldly man delhi ..honesty is the best policy here


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> My true opinion on this is ...I think if one closes their eyes they would be hard pushed to really know the difference....I bet u didn't decline ur a Worldly man delhi ..honesty is the best policy here


I unfortunately had to dash...

to to the guy who thinks women are good at nothing. Did your mother show you no love and nurture you? Was that not a significant achievement? Did she not feed, clothe and protect you, was that nothing also? How about when you are in desparate need as a child when you hurt yourself, did you call for your dad or your mum? Why your mum?

And from a civilised / society perspective there are numerous examples of successful women who achieved more than men. Marie curie for one, how about Florence nightingale were their contributions nothing?

Also and really importantly behind nearly every successful man you can name will be a woman without whom the man would never have achieved. Take Einstein for example, without his wife's support and help it is very very probable he would not have achieved half as much as he did. Even he credited his wife with that. This pattern is repeated throughout history with men crediting third victory and achieve nets to thief devoted and supportive wives. Please don't underestimate females and thief contribution to the world. To do so would be very insulting and rude.

behind every successful guy is a successful woman, like I said earlier if two people combine their strengths the magic happens


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Had a great bj off a tranny once


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hera said:


> Well, I for one am glad that isn't true


wake up smell the coffee, stronger faster better athletes, more rational in situations women think with their heart. Men fought all the wars, men lead wars, mens bodies are better, dont need periods and get nasty in the process.(men can pee standing up) Men built this country and every building on it, Men don't have to wear crap on their faces to make the opposite sex attracted to them.Men created the computer, car, plane, electricity and most other important things. without men women wouldnt survive.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stew82 said:


> wake up smell the coffee, stronger faster better athletes, more rational in situations women think with their heart. Men fought all the wars, men lead wars, mens bodies are better, dont need periods and get nasty in the process.(men can pee standing up) Men built this country and every building on it, Men don't have to wear crap on their faces to make the opposite sex attracted to them.Men created the computer, car, plane, electricity and most other important things. without men women wouldnt survive.


Excuse me...peeing standing up is not difficult...and a woman carried u for 9months !!


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

I did like my mum and sister


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

I did like my mum and sister  and i dont mind women but dont try and compete lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

stew82 said:


> wake up smell the coffee, stronger faster better athletes, more rational in situations women think with their heart. Men fought all the wars, men lead wars, mens bodies are better, dont need periods and get nasty in the process.(men can pee standing up) Men built this country and every building on it, Men don't have to wear crap on their faces to make the opposite sex attracted to them.Men created the computer, car, plane, electricity and most other important things. without men women wouldnt survive.


I can only assume that your comment is meant tongue in cheek because you're examples to justify a belief in male superiority are appauling. If however you are serious then I have absolutely no interest in debating on such a low level.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

do i need to dig out all the examples or will you use your head and admit that im right?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Think you'd have to get rid of maternity leave if you want women to have equal rights for well paid jobs. You're crazy if you think any small/medium business doesn't take that into consideration for any decent role. Expect the big firms are too scared to even mention it though lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

stew82 said:


> do i need to dig out all the examples or will you use your head and admit that im right?


you should know by now that after 6000 plus posts, only sky can have an opinion on all things womanhood


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

stew82 said:


> do i need to dig out all the examples or will you use your head and admit that im right?


You sound very insecure to me.

I bet it'd kill you to be beaten by a woman at something.

What about women who earn more than you, are more successful than you? There must be millions.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

youre not sticking to what were talking about though of course theres women more successful than me. we are talking about men vs women in general. not me vs all of woman of the world mate, lol


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Actually, all of this is off topic given the OP.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

stay out then


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

lolno


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

luther1 said:


> Had a great bj off a tranny once


Legend.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@stew82, do you have any idea how frustrating it is to read an internet debate when one of the participants doesn't know how to use the quote function? Not doing much for your "men are of superior intellect" argument mate, sort it out lad...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Skye666 said:


> Excuse me...peeing standing up is not difficult...and a woman carried u for 9months !!


The state of the floors in most public mens toilets suggest otherwise.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

I said:


> @stew82' date= do you have any idea how frustrating it is to read an internet debate when one of the participants doesn't know how to use the quote function? Not doing much for your "men are of superior intellect" argument mate, sort it out lad...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Ian_Montrose said:


> The state of the floors in most public mens toilets suggest otherwise.


What the hell is wrong with some men, it's like walking into a fvcking paddling pool sometimes. Animals.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

stew82 said:


> i know how to use it just fine


Excellent. Do continue, and I shall enjoy reading :thumbup1:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> What the hell is wrong with some men, it's like walking into a fvcking paddling pool sometimes. Animals.


You don't get splashback if you píss on the floor.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

There's nothing worse than feeling a bit of splashback on the toilet.

Especially if it came from the cubicle next to you.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You boys need to pick a higher calibre establishment to go cottaging in.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> You boys need to pick a higher calibre establishment to go cottaging in.


You speaking from experience bro?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you should know by now that after 6000 plus posts, only sky can have an opinion on all things womanhood


Oh here we go again.....u just can't leave me can u...little boys do this in school the girl they actually really like they call names...aww thanks for the love


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

EpicSquats said:


> You speaking from experience bro?


Yep, pm me with pics and stats, got a spare room that needs filling with an up and coming young bodybuilder.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you should know by now that after 6000 plus posts, only sky can have an opinion on all things womanhood


6000 posts...wow even I had to have a look at that as I hadn't noticed...ur starting to get a bit creepy frog face watching me like a hawk....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Think you'd have to get rid of maternity leave if you want women to have equal rights for well paid jobs. You're crazy if you think any small/medium business doesn't take that into consideration for any decent role. Expect the big firms are too scared to even mention it though lol


But then this means getting rid of paternity leave too as that's now on par with maternity leave for men and rightly so ..women are equal to have well paid jobs because they have the skills and are able to do the job same as a guy that's what makes it equal not the fact she has a baby.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> But then this means getting rid of paternity leave too as that's now on par with maternity leave for men and rightly so ..women are equal to have well paid jobs because they have the skills and are able to do the job same as a guy that's what makes it equal not the fact she has a baby.


women say that, but it simply isn`t true, they do not have the same skills nor ability. the two sexes each have their own strengths and weaknesses.

from one extreme to the other - woman surgeons - women crane drivers - you never see either.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> But then this means getting rid of paternity leave too as that's now on par with maternity leave for men and rightly so ..women are equal to have well paid jobs because they have the skills and are able to do the job same as a guy that's what makes it equal not the fact she has a baby.


companies try to hide it but the whole baby thing stops a LOT of progression for women in there younger years, when it comes to CRUCIAL high level jobs that require a high level of skill and knowledge, it's an absolute nightmare replacing a woman for maternity leave, hiring someone on a temporary basis. While paying the mother and having to keep her job open.

Maternity and paternity pay should be got rid of all together, if people want kids they should save up why should an employer cover that shortfall in earnings...

True equality requires true equality in laws, no more mothers getting the baby every time, no more men getting screwed in divorces, equal rights equal fights attacks on women would need to be punished the same way an attack on a man is. No more benefits for popping a kid out while the dad gets slated for not paying his share out of benefits.

Women dont want equality, they want all the bonuses being a man gets you with none of the considerable downsides


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> women say that, but it simply isn`t true, they do not have the same skills nor ability. the two sexes each have their own strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> from one extreme to the other - woman surgeons - women crane drivers - you never see either.


Really...well ur way off track here there are thousands of women surgeons now ...


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

If a couple gets pregnant, and the man says he wants to keep the child, the women can say no I don't want it I'm aborting this child, the man loses he was robbed of being a dad.

If a couple get pregnant and the man says I'm not ready to be a father yet I want to abort, the women can say no I want it I'm keeping it, the man loses because now he becomes a father when he didn't want to be one yet.

Men have zero reproductive rights, if equality is to happen then men's issues like this one need seriously considering and changing.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> companies try to hide it but the whole baby thing stops a LOT of progression for women in there younger years, when it comes to CRUCIAL high level jobs that require a high level of skill and knowledge, it's an absolute nightmare replacing a woman for maternity leave, hiring someone on a temporary basis. While paying the mother and having to keep her job open.
> 
> Maternity and paternity pay should be got rid of all together, if people want kids they should save up why should an employer cover that shortfall in earnings...
> 
> ...


I seriously think u make far too many generalizations ...mothers don't get the kids every time I'm not arguing that it isn't unequal because I agree it is but fathers are more often getting full custody now than has ever been before. I divorced my husband after 26 yrs I took nothing my solicitor thought I was crazy but why would I ..I successfully earn my own cash have properties etc if ur not that type of person u won't do it but yes some do but actually it's the system that's screwed not the women.

You have an anger towards women which stands out hugely but I could argue the same points u make towards guys I think on both sides their are faults and their are faults in the system that allows it u only see it from one side because of ur issues with the fairer sex...or ur mum slapped ur ass too hard !!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> If a couple gets pregnant, and the man says he wants to keep the child, the women can say no I don't want it I'm aborting this child, the man loses he was robbed of being a dad.
> 
> If a couple get pregnant and the man says I'm not ready to be a father yet I want to abort, the women can say no I want it I'm keeping it, the man loses because now he becomes a father when he didn't want to be one yet.
> 
> Men have zero reproductive rights, if equality is to happen then men's issues like this one need seriously considering and changing.


This is simple...it's her body. End of.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> This is simple...it's her body. End of.


This is exactly the issue, women won't take men's issues seriously, so men don't take women's issues seriously, and equality will never happen and the two sexes will continue to battle each other and ruin lives and relationships.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PD89 said:


> This is exactly the issue, women won't take men's issues seriously, so men don't take women's issues seriously, and equality will never happen and the two sexes will continue to battle each other and ruin lives and relationships.


the two sexes are not equal, they can`t be and they never will be, they can legislate all they want but human nature is not to be the same as the next person.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

saxondale said:


> the two sexes are not equal, they can`t be and they never will be, they can legislate all they want but human nature is not to be the same as the next person.


I'd be inclined to agree, but what I was trying to point out is that 'equality' to feminists wasn't about levelling the playing field it is about subjugating men, and I think sky proved my point by just dismissing a genuine unfair thing that happens in today world that if feminists really cared about equality then they would jump all over it.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> This is simple...it's her body. End of.


Why do women get a second chance at contraception but men make the same mistake and are viewed as scum if they don't pay there share for a baby they didn't want ?. No doubt "should of put a condom on" is coming but that completely ignores the fact no woman has to have a baby she doesn't want


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> This is simple...it's her body. End of.


But it's also the man's child, he should have some say over what happens too.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> This is simple...it's her body. End of.


Well you keep the kids and we'll keep the companies then if you don't want equality afterall

However, progress in raising the number of female executive directors remains slow and only four FTSE 100 companies have women


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I seriously think u make far too many generalizations ...mothers don't get the kids every time I'm not arguing that it isn't unequal because I agree it is but fathers are more often getting full custody now than has ever been before. I divorced my husband after 26 yrs I took nothing my solicitor thought I was crazy but why would I ..I successfully earn my own cash have properties etc if ur not that type of person u won't do it but yes some do but actually it's the system that's screwed not the women.
> 
> You have an anger towards women which stands out hugely but I could argue the same points u make towards guys I think on both sides their are faults and their are faults in the system that allows it u only see it from one side because of ur issues with the fairer sex...or ur mum slapped ur ass too hard !!


Haha my issues ? I'm in a secure relationship with a woman I love who earns a similar wage to me, we split everything 50/50 housework and money. Any other issue regarding law can be debated by grown ups, as soon as you say anything negative about sexual equality your got "issues"

You CHOSE not to take anything key word CHOSE the law gave you an opportunity to give your partner a parting blow, cousins girlfriend is metal and has tried to kill him, she still has custody of his kids and fked off to Manchester with them despite him pushing with social services, if h tried stabbing his girlfriend and then moving to Manchester with the kids he would be outright laughed at in court / by the police.

Yes the system is screwed but where are the feminists fighting for men to be equal to men in things like divorce,breeding and female assaults on males, there isn't or there's very few


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> This is simple...it's her body. End of.


Why should a man have to pay for.a baby he never wanted to.a woman who may have only got pregnant in order to take his money?


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I'd be inclined to agree, but what I was trying to point out is that 'equality' to feminists wasn't about levelling the playing field it is about subjugating men, and I think sky proved my point by just dismissing a genuine unfair thing that happens in today world that if feminists really cared about equality then they would jump all over it.


 If they had the chance they would walk all over you thats why they must be held at bay, and very unpredictable! lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> This is exactly the issue, women won't take men's issues seriously, so men don't take women's issues seriously, and equality will never happen and the two sexes will continue to battle each other and ruin lives and relationships.


But it is her body to make that decision


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> I'd be inclined to agree, but what I was trying to point out is that 'equality' to feminists wasn't about levelling the playing field it is about subjugating men, and I think sky proved my point by just dismissing a genuine unfair thing that happens in today world that if feminists really cared about equality then they would jump all over it.


Why do u class women wanting equality with 'feminists' it a woman they arnt all feminists because they speak up for they want and don't.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> Why should a man have to pay for.a baby he never wanted to.a woman who may have only got pregnant in order to take his money?


He shouldn't but if he felt that strongly about not having children then he should wear a condom.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stew82 said:


> If they had the chance they would walk all over you thats why they must be held at bay, and very unpredictable! lol


Getting walked over isn't a woman thing either..u can be walked over by anyone and if u are then why do u allow urself to be a doormat.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> But it is her body to make that decision


A simple solution would be to have parental responsibility a choice, it wouldn't completely solve the problem because nothing ever would there would still be conflict, but if a father said he doesn't want to be a father yet and the mother wants to keep it then before the birth it should be agreed he has no parental responsibility and vice versa the same could apply to a man that wanted to keep it and the women didn't if she would be willing to give birth then let the father take care of the child. This would be a step in the right direction because then atleast it gives people some right to participate or not to participate instead of just being forced.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> A simple solution would be to have parental responsibility a choice, it wouldn't completely solve the problem because nothing ever would there would still be conflict, but if a father said he doesn't want to be a father yet and the mother wants to keep it then before the birth it should be agreed he has no parental responsibility and vice versa the same could apply to a man that wanted to keep it and the women didn't if she would be willing to give birth then let the father take care of the child. This would be a step in the right direction because then atleast it gives people some right to participate or not to participate instead of just being forced.


I still think the step in the right direction is for men to stop shagging women with no protection if u don't want kids..some .women can be cunning and they will trap u if u don't want that then put summat on it ...ur making it complex it isn't.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Last thought : as a dominant male, I always prefer to be on top and pound the woman. They seem to love it too.

Over to skye about feminism sh1te.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

When it comes to women and kids, there is no equality. The very second the sperm leaves the end of your d1ck, the woman will forever call the shots.

Whether that be if the pregnancy goes ahead/terminated, the custody of the child when born and financial support for the following 18yrs to come. Easy to say should have wore a condom etc, but some women are manipulative conniving little cnuts who like to tell porkies, like 'I'm on the pill..' - If this was a product you were purchasing you could go to trading standards for false advertisment, the provider has commited fraud!

Maybe at some point in the future little nano bots could be incorporated into our sperm with a kill switch for first 12wks etc unless both parties consent to the pregnancy. I doubt that thought would sit well with any female though.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I still think the step in the right direction is for men to stop shagging women with no protection if u don't want kids..some .women can be cunning and they will trap u if u don't want that then put summat on it ...ur making it complex it isn't.


It's not that simple though is it really, there isn't a 100percent guaranteed contraception, if women don't want guys to fk off and not pay child support they shouldn't sleep about ?. Oh no that would be a sexist view wouldn't it


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of woman using this forum. The dinner wont cook itself!!

Not srs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> It's not that simple though is it really, there isn't a 100percent guaranteed contraception, if women don't want guys to fk off and not pay child support they shouldn't sleep about ?. Oh no that would be a sexist view wouldn't it


No don't be childish it's not a sexist view it's just very uneducated view .....we know nothing is 100% but generally if u don't want kids and u can't trust the woman enough to know if she's on contraception....wear something at least u made an attempt and this will protect u 'somewhat' from the entrapment of woman


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

White Lines said:


> There seems to be a lot of woman using this forum. The dinner wont cook itself!!
> 
> Not srs


But we are good at multi tasking remember so dinners done kids seen too and we can have this discussion aswell... :lol:


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> But we are good at multi tasking remember so dinners done kids seen too and we can have this discussion aswell... :lol:


Haha touché, brilliant answer


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If a woman said she was on the pill and wasn't I'd not be paying jack shiit


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> No don't be childish it's not a sexist view it's just very uneducated view .....we know nothing is 100% but generally if u don't want kids and u can't trust the woman enough to know if she's on contraception....wear something at least u made an attempt and this will protect u 'somewhat' from the entrapment of woman


Someone disagrees with a woman on a point by point basis, rather than argue the point call them uneducated and childish.

the laws around kids are just about the most sexist ever created, if a woman chooses to keep a child that the father doesn't want that should be on her. She can take contraception, she can take the morning after pill, she can have an abortion, she can adopt the kid out. The guy gets one shot/one mistake and then he's on the line for 18 years.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

all this trouble started when someone decided womens opinions mattered.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Someone disagrees with a woman on a point by point basis, rather than argue the point call them uneducated and childish.
> 
> the laws around kids are just about the most sexist ever created, if a woman chooses to keep a child that the father doesn't want that should be on her. She can take contraception, she can take the morning after pill, she can have an abortion, she can adopt the kid out. The guy gets one shot/one mistake and then he's on the line for 18 years.


well as skye says stop whinging wrap it up or get it chopped off and ya wont have this problem!

lmao.... personally im not concerned with sexual equality find it very boring and outdated to simply make comparisons based on gender


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> well as skye says stop whinging wrap it up or get it chopped off and ya wont have this problem!
> 
> lmao.... personally im not concerned with sexual equality find it very boring and outdated to simply make comparisons based on gender


Lol, I don't beat my girlfriend doesn't mean I don't think sentences shouldn't be harder on people who do beat there wife.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Lol, I don't beat my girlfriend doesn't mean I don't think sentences shouldn't be harder on people who do beat there wife.


lol??? eh whats beating women got ta do with babies?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

This whole "it's a woman's body and therefore her right to do as she wants" idea...... If so she should pay financially should she not take appropriate caution with her own reproductive organs. Should she be careless enough to become impregnated then she should be prepared financially.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> This whole "it's a woman's body and therefore her right to do as she wants" idea...... If so she should pay financially should she not take appropriate caution with her own reproductive organs. Should she be careless enough to become impregnated then she should be prepared financially.


They won't do that because then they have to admit women are responsible for there actions, our culture treats women Asif they are always the victim and never responsible for how their life turned out, if they got pregnant it's the dad's fault he should pay, I they choose to have sex with a deadbeat then she was just a victim and needs looking after, the day that women are held accountable for the bad discisions they make is the day we can move forward.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lol??? eh whats beating women got ta do with babies?


Just because I feel strongly about something doesn't mean it's an issue that affects me..... So telling me to man up and wear a condom is irrelevant...


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Just because I feel strongly about something doesn't mean it's an issue that affects me..... So telling me to man up and wear a condom is irrelevant...


alrite man don't be crying about it lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> alrite man don't be crying about it lol


Brilliant response, will save and read again later....


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Someone disagrees with a woman on a point by point basis, rather than argue the point call them uneducated and childish.
> 
> the laws around kids are just about the most sexist ever created, if a woman chooses to keep a child that the father doesn't want that should be on her. She can take contraception, she can take the morning after pill, she can have an abortion, she can adopt the kid out. The guy gets one shot/one mistake and then he's on the line for 18 years.


No ur missing the point continuously....most of u guys are complaining about the fact women do this to you with kids...well if u don't like that take the responsibility of NOT allowing that situation to happen..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> This whole "it's a woman's body and therefore her right to do as she wants" idea...... If so she should pay financially should she not take appropriate caution with her own reproductive organs. Should she be careless enough to become impregnated then she should be prepared financially.


There are thousands of dead beat dads who don't pay for their kids....it kind of does balance out on both sides tbf. As u will g the women who will screw u over have a kid get benefits get u to pay etc there's also fathers who produce lots of children diff mothers and don't pay a penny. So ...as a man if u don't want that to happen and u see the system as unfair...protect urself


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Reading a lot of these posts has made me really appreciate how lucky I am to have my little bubble..thankfully all the men and women I associate with don't judge or discrimimate based on someone's sex...it's just not an issue that ever arises.

In line with LL's comment, it seems outdated to still be comparing the sexes with regards to rights, especially when done so on the basis of stupidly invalid generalisations. The depressing fact though is that evidently a large of number of people still do and sadly that means that there is still a lot of discrimination to combat. And that goes for both sexes.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> No ur missing the point continuously....most of u guys are complaining about the fact women do this to you with kids...well if u don't like that take the responsibility of NOT allowing that situation to happen..


Where is the responsibility of the woman to not get knocked up? Oh no she gets a massive support with housing benefits, child benefits etc, while the dad who also can't find a job but happens to have a penis is called a "dead beat dad". Regarding / rewarding someone very differently because they happen to have different sexual genitalia isn't very "equal" imo.

We aren't complaing we are debating, complaining would be if we where actually in the situation being discussed and were feeling Sorry for ourselves..


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> No ur missing the point continuously....most of u guys are complaining about the fact women do this to you with kids...well if u don't like that take the responsibility of NOT allowing that situation to happen..


Surely it can't be 'womens body-womens baby' but then woman pregnant=both their faults? Hows that work I thought the woman had full responsibility?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

dann19900 said:


> Surely it can't be 'womens body-womens baby' but then woman pregnant=both their faults? Hows that work I thought the woman had full responsibility?


leave them poor heroic single mothers alone, its all the dead beats fathers fault


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Men and women are NOT equal. However, we should both be given equal rights.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Hera said:


> Reading a lot of these posts has made me really appreciate how lucky I am to have my little bubble..thankfully all the men and women I associate with don't judge or discrimimate based on someone's sex...it's just not an issue that ever arises.
> 
> In line with LL's comment, it seems outdated to still be comparing the sexes with regards to rights, especially when done so on the basis of stupidly invalid generalisations. The depressing fact though is that evidently a large of number of people still do and sadly that means that there is still a lot of discrimination to combat. And that goes for both sexes.


there isnt though, womens issues are heard and are a massive deal atm with everything being pushed for, if a man speaks out about sexism aimed at males hes told hes uneducated and to stop crying.There is massive in equality in different parts of law but only womens issues are ever really treated seriously


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

gycraig said:


> there isnt though, womens issues are heard and are a massive deal atm with everything being pushed for, if a man speaks out about sexism aimed at males hes told hes uneducated and to stop crying.There is massive in equality in different parts of law but only womens issues are ever really treated seriously


This.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@Yes..neg me all u want makes no difference to me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Where is the responsibility of the woman to not get knocked up? Oh no she gets a massive support with housing benefits, child benefits etc, while the dad who also can't find a job but happens to have a penis is called a "dead beat dad". Regarding / rewarding someone very differently because they happen to have different sexual genitalia isn't very "equal" imo.
> 
> We aren't complaing we are debating, complaining would be if we where actually in the situation being discussed and were feeling Sorry for ourselves..


If ur not gonna listen to me don't quote me...look above what I said...it balances out as on both sides their are things that are unfair Im. It arguing that point.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> @Yes..neg me all u want makes no difference to me


If it didn't make a difference to you, then you wouldn't have mentioned it.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> If ur not gonna listen to me don't quote me...look above what I said...it balances out as on both sides their are things that are unfair Im. It arguing that point.


you keep saying that but i cant see anyway that it balances out and women have a negative backlash/have to take financial responsibility for getting knocked up


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> If it didn't make a difference to you, then you wouldn't have mentioned it.


Dosnt make a diff to ppl views ie mine


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

@Skye666 I don't see how it balances out at all, in regards to reproductive rights it's completely one sided.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gycraig said:


> you keep saying that but i cant see anyway that it balances out and women have a negative backlash/have to take financial responsibility for getting knocked up


I keep saying it because I don't see where u can go with it...argue the system sucks til the cows come home but what can u do...therefore my point being as a man if that's the case protect urself there's no other solution to these types of arguments they go in circles ...no where have I said I think it's right for women at all...apart from it being her body, whereby this is me being devils advocate because this will always be the case whether u like it or not ...now where did I say it was fair? I didn't ...


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I keep saying it because I don't see where u can go with it...argue the system sucks til the cows come home but what can u do...therefore my point being as a man if that's the case protect urself there's no other solution to these types of arguments they go in circles ...no where have I said I think it's right for women at all...apart from it being her body, whereby this is me being devils advocate because this will always be the case whether u like it or not ...now where did I say it was fair? I didn't ...


But if the system isn't fair why can't we debate it, point out what's wrong and unjust about it spread the word and maybe one day in the future it will get better, but if everyone just puts up with a broken system then it will never get better.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> @Skye666 I don't see how it balances out at all, in regards to reproductive rights it's completely one sided.


So there are no men on this planet who have loads of kids and don't pay for them and refuse to see them even tho the mother wants them too? But no one can force him to see his kids there's no law saying he has to and if he's on benefits they can't really get him to financially support them ........I know lots of women who would rather the father see his kids but he can't be bothered.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> So there are no men on this planet who have loads of kids and don't pay for them and refuse to see them even tho the mother wants them too? But no one can force him to see his kids there's no law saying he has to and if he's on benefits they can't really get him to financially support them ........I know lots of women who would rather the father see his kids but he can't be bothered.


No of course men like that exist I was talking about rights, and actual things to protect the father, there's loads of laws to protect a mother but nothing to protect a father. When I say it's one sided I mean it in that respect, there are bad eggs with both genders but we should protect the good ones, we already protect the rights of mother but fathers don't get jack sh*t.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I still think the step in the right direction is for men to stop shagging women with no protection if u don't want kids..some .women can be cunning and they will trap u if u don't want that then put summat on it ...ur making it complex it isn't.


This is right.

If a man has sex without using protection himself, if she gets pregnant, he has a responsibility. Its like accepting the relevant terms and conditions by using a website, you are agreeing that potential pregnancy is OK with you.

Its no good saying she told you she was on the pill etc you need to protect yourself.

The woman is also agreeing and whilst a man might be lumbered with an 18 yr long bill, a woman commits to carrying a child for 9mths, raising it for 18yrs, paying too, potentially giving up a career, and changing her body for ever.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Leigh L said:


> This is right.
> 
> If a man has sex without using protection himself, if she gets pregnant, he has a responsibility. Its like accepting the relevant terms and conditions by using a website, you are agreeing that potential pregnancy is OK with you.
> 
> ...


The mother can choose to terminate the pregnancy, or she can also give birth then give the child up for adoption, there's many ways out for a women but if your a father there's no options like this.

Edit: same applies of course if the father wants to keep it and the women doesn't, he's robbed of fatherhood.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

PD89 said:


> The mother can choose to terminate the pregnancy, or she can also give birth then give the child up for adoption, there's many ways out for a women but if your a father there's no options like this.


That's right but as you can see from my post you quoted, the ongoing responsibility and commitment is far, far greater for women. They also bear the greater guilt if choosing to terminate etc. A man should choose his partner carefully and only have unprotected sex with a woman he knows and trusts if he wants a say in a pregnancy (preferably having discussed it before offering sperm)


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

My mates missus got preggers toasted the baby and never even told him! Nice huh


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

gycraig said:


> there isnt though, womens issues are heard and are a massive deal atm with everything being pushed for, if a man speaks out about sexism aimed at males hes told hes uneducated and to stop crying.There is massive in equality in different parts of law but only womens issues are ever really treated seriously


Some laws have and are being challenged by men who see inequality...most prominently with regards to custody and divorce settlements. And as as result of men fighting for their rights we are now seeing more men gain full custody of their children and more cases of equality in divorce. Its a work in progress, as is the case for equality for both sexes.

Inequality affects each sex differently and thankfully it is being challenged. Its a shasme though that some people try to argue equality by belittling the opposite sex...which completely undermines their supposed agenda.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Leigh L said:


> That's right but as you can see from my post you quoted, the ongoing responsibility and commitment is far, far greater for women. They also bear the greater guilt if choosing to terminate etc. A man should choose his partner carefully and only have unprotected sex with a woman he knows and trusts if he wants a say in a pregnancy (preferably having discussed it before offering sperm)


This doesn't solve the problem of men having no reproductive rights, the ideal situation that you discribed of a man being extra careful isn't fool proof, it doesn't matter how careful you are someone somewhere things won't go to plan, and this is the problem I'm trying to highlight there is nothing to protect a man in this situation.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hera said:


> we are now seeing more men gain full custody of their children and more cases of equality in divorce. Its a work in progress, as is the case for equality for both sexes.
> 
> .


Yeah I agree my work colleague got full custody of his kid, it cost him 40k in legal fees


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I agree my work colleague got full custody of his kid, it cost him 40k in legal fees


Pricey! My mum, who works with children and their parents , sees lots of dads who have full custody and she's seen an increase over the past two decades. So it is moving in the right direction.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> My mates missus got preggers toasted the baby and never even told him! Nice huh


Brutal is that.

Not seen my lad since he was 7 weeks old n he's 10 months now


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Brutal is that.
> 
> Not seen my lad since he was 7 weeks old n he's 10 months now


She only told me that when she was pi55ed and trying to get me into bed. I still havent told my mate to this day, he isnt with her anymore anyway.

Does your ex not let you see him then mate?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> She only told me that when she was pi55ed and trying to get me into bed. I still havent told my mate to this day, he isnt with her anymore anyway.
> 
> Does your ex not let you see him then mate?


Nope 

I can't explain why due to my current legal situation but she took the spineless route of not letting me see him rather than just admit to her parents she knew and partook in what was going on. What I was doing 3 of her previous ex's also did, this was nothing new to her except they couldn't afford to buy her a bmer or rent a nice house in the country...... .

And that's why I've missed 80% of my first sons life.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Nope
> 
> I can't explain why due to my current legal situation but she took the spineless route of not letting me see him rather than just admit to her parents she knew and partook in what was going on. What I was doing 3 of her previous ex's also did, this was nothing new to her except they couldn't afford to buy her a bmer or rent a nice house in the country...... .
> 
> And that's why I've missed 80% of my first sons life.


I havent got kids, but that would fcuking kill me.

Woman are strange, literally all of my ex's best friends tried to get me into bed, they are really tight close friends and still mates to this day and she's none the wiser.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> That's right but as you can see from my post you quoted, the ongoing responsibility and commitment is far, far greater for women. They also bear the greater guilt if choosing to terminate etc. A man should choose his partner carefully and only have unprotected sex with a woman he knows and trusts if he wants a say in a pregnancy (preferably having discussed it before offering sperm)


No a woman's ongoing responsibility isn't higher she can can step back at any point in proceedings and give up responsibility. Where as a man of he knocks a girl up can and will be chased for child support,


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> My mates missus got preggers toasted the baby and never even told him! Nice huh


shocking , poor guy.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

All i'm going to say on this.

It is highly favoured towards a woman post divorce

it is highly favoured towards a woman with regards to a child

It is very possible that this isn't fair, or just or right.

if you look at work in the sense of actual contribution then yes it is favoured towards a man in certail industries (IE labour, generaly a man will be stronger, work harder, for longer etc)

, and also when it comes to maternity.

Untill maternity can be taken by either the man or the woman, it is not fair.

A man can raise a child for a year, just as well as a woman can.

I for one will never get married and my other half is okay with that because of the ridiculous laws that apply to marriage.

Luckily she is a very strong woman and i dont have to "baby sit" her like i've done with some women in the past.

Both sex's have strength, it doesnt mean that the opposite sex cannot do something well or even better than another, but generally we should be rewarded for actual contribution.

Not paid more just because you are male or female.

In an ideal world HR reps should put together a pay structure that is exactly the same for each person and they never know the sex.

I'm all for that setup, but untill the legal system is shifted to be fair, i'm not that sympathetic.

With regards to children, just because you conceived the child does not mean you should pay out for it. If anything both parties should pay equal share towards the child based on assesment of funds needed.

IE if a child is going to cost 800 quid per month, then the man should pay 400 and the woman should pay 400.

if the woman needs to be subsidiesed by the government because they dont work, well that's a whole different ball game.

But either way, they both put 50% into creating the child, so they should both pay 50%.

Biologically woman should have a higher control over children because hey have to physically carry them.

That being said if they choose to have a child that the man does not want they should relinquish the 50% pay from the man.

Only when both parties are agreed should it be split.

Just my views.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> All i'm going to say on this.
> 
> It is highly favoured towards a woman post divorce
> 
> ...


Great post


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Great post


Thanks i feel i was prety fair 

Dont want you angry ladies chasing me....well maybe a little bit.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

This thread has gone well of track, its about hitting women and if it's ok if there hitting you.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Sams said:


> This thread has gone well of track, its about hitting women and if it's ok if there hitting you.


That debate has been done to death many times before on here. Ultimately, if someone needs to be told when it is right or wrong to hit a woman (or a man or child for that matter) they need a good slap.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Thanks i feel i was prety fair
> 
> Dont want you angry ladies chasing me....well maybe a little bit.


I'm not a angry lady


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> That debate has been done to death many times before on here. Ultimately, if someone needs to be told when it is right or wrong to hit a woman (or a man or child for that matter) they need a good slap.


So your saying someone should naturally have that knowledge ?

Kind of like when a newbie comes on here asking for advice on how to take test he should know straight away or he deserves a slap ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> All i'm going to say on this.
> 
> It is highly favoured towards a woman post divorce
> 
> ...


What if a man makes it perfectly clear he doesnt want a child, then she goes to extreme lengths to get pregnant, i think the man then has right to refuse to pay for that child.

My cousin did it. Her fella had a fab job, everything you could want from life, he said he didnt want kids. my cousin SAID she was on the pill but he wanted to be 100% so he bagged it up. He caught her putting pin holes in the condoms just so she could try and get pregnant.

I think its unfair that the woman as 100% decision on whether she keeps the child or not, whereas the man is forced to have a child regardless, and vise versa.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> What if a man makes it perfectly clear he doesnt want a child, then she goes to extreme lengths to get pregnant, i think the man then has right to refuse to pay for that child.
> 
> My cousin did it. Her fella had a fab job, everything you could want from life, he said he didnt want kids. my cousin SAID she was on the pill but he wanted to be 100% so he bagged it up. He caught her putting pin holes in the condoms just so she could try and get pregnant.
> 
> I think its unfair that the woman as 100% decision on whether she keeps the child or not, whereas the man is forced to have a child regardless, and vise versa.


Exactly my point, it should be a joint choice.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Sams said:


> So your saying someone should naturally have that knowledge ?
> 
> Kind of like when a newbie comes on here asking for advice on how to take test he should know straight away or he deserves a slap ?


Not "naturally" as that implies out of the womb but otherwise yes, people should know when it is appropriate and justifiable to use force. The only difference the size or sex of the target makes is the level of force required before it might be deemed excessive or unreasonable.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> That being said if they choose to have a child that the man does not want they should relinquish the 50% pay from the man.


I was updating a solicitors website the other day for which I needed to add some information regarding parental financial responsibility in the event of divorce and I was reasonably pleased to see that it isn't quite as straight forward as some people seem to think. The amount was dependent on numerous factors; their income, the amount of time the child spent in their care, the number of other children the parent had etc. And I'm sure there are ways to exempt yourself from involvement e.g. my mums friend has a son. However he didn't want the child from the beginning but the mother did so they formed a legal agreement whereby he was made exempt from the get go. He hasn't had any involvement at all...and this was all tied up about 30 years ago before mens' rights regarding childcare were being addressed. How easy this is to do though I don't know....

My rather over simplistic appraisal of current sexism is that both sexes are now combating the affects of 'how things used to be'; women are fighting for their rights in the employment world (salary, promotions, respect etc) and men are fighting for their rights in the home (paternity leave, custody, divorce etc).

Some people who fight for the rights of their sex can get so wound up that they end up discriminating against the opposite sex which completely undermines their agenda for equality. It's utter hypocrisy, in which I was unfortunately raised.

Thankfully however, there are also more balanced people who just want someone's sex to not interfere with their rights, in the same way that someone's eye colour shouldn't be the cause for discrimination. I personally see hope on this front...gradually, changes to the law and people's opinions are changing. It's just a shame that misogyny and misandry are clearly still very prevalent...more so than I used to think. I don't understand the need to hate and belittle someone based on their sex...it's a completely invalid basis on which to judge a person.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just have a kid, call him sue and leave. It will all work out fine in the end cuz Johnny Cash told us


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

men are the best.....ffs, I'm one......enough said

girls atre fluff and sex objects.....they make themselves this not men


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> What if a man makes it perfectly clear he doesnt want a child, then she goes to extreme lengths to get pregnant, i think the man then has right to refuse to pay for that child.
> 
> My cousin did it. Her fella had a fab job, everything you could want from life, he said he didnt want kids. my cousin SAID she was on the pill but he wanted to be 100% so he bagged it up. He caught her putting pin holes in the condoms just so she could try and get pregnant.
> 
> I think its unfair that the woman as 100% decision on whether she keeps the child or not, whereas the man is forced to have a child regardless, and vise versa.


lmao now come on its not like that's the norm!! your cousin is obviously bit of nut job cant compare her to the rest of us


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao now come on its not like that's the norm!! your cousin is obviously bit of nut job cant compare her to the rest of us


When did i say it was the norm??? I said it happens!!

Its not fair that the female has the say of if she keeps the kid or not, if she keeps the child against the mans wishes then he should be able to sign away his rights and all money responsibilities.

Its like someone buying a car then expecting someone else to pay for its upkeep.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> When did i say it was the norm??? I said it happens!!
> 
> Its not fair that the female has the say of if she keeps the kid or not, if she keeps the child against the mans wishes then he should be able to sign away his rights and all money responsibilities.
> 
> Its like someone buying a car then expecting someone else to pay for its upkeep.


I agree with you on this one. One of my mates got trapped and now it's fukced his life up, she is a right evil b1tch btw


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao now come on its not like that's the norm!! your cousin is obviously bit of nut job cant compare her to the rest of us


Nice new profile pic, looks like you have lost a lot of weight


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> I agree with you on this one. One of my mates got trapped and now it's fukced his life up, she is a right evil b1tch btw


That's what I mean. I know surprises happen, no one can stop that, but if he makes it perfectly clear that he does not want that child and then she goes ahead with having it then he shouldn't have to contribute what so ever. Its wrong imo, the man doesn't have the slightest bit of choice.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

If there was a pill for a man to take I would, i don't want a baby for a couple years but my Mrs doesn't shut up about it and it does my cnut in.

It's not even asif she is financially stable to support the baby but would expect me to to pay for everything, stupid bint


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> If there was a pill for a man to take I would, i don't want a baby for a couple years but my Mrs doesn't shut up about it and it does my cnut in.
> 
> It's not even asif she is financially stable to support the baby but would expect me to to pay for everything, stupid bint


I know there's never a right time to have a baby but I think there's a wrong time, if your not financially stable, etc then the pressure and stress I feel would be immense.

Ive always said Id want to stay at home for a year if I have kids, but that needs a decent amount of money behind you. Having you pay for everything is a tad unfair, does she work at the min??


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I know there's never a right time to have a baby but I think there's a wrong time, if your not financially stable, etc then the pressure and stress I feel would be immense.
> 
> Ive always said Id want to stay at home for a year if I have kids, but that needs a decent amount of money behind you. Having you pay for everything is a tad unfair, does she work at the min??


Yeah she works up the city but doesn't save anything. I am the one that does the saving and pretty much pay for everything when we go out.

I have a flat already which is rented out with my ex and want to buy another next year before I even think about ruining my life with a baby


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> Yeah she works up the city but doesn't save anything. I am the one that does the saving and pretty much pay for everything when we go out.
> 
> I have a flat already which is rented out with my ex and want to buy another next year before I even think about ruining my life with a baby


Im saving for a house at the min, looking to buy next march  I always pay half if I ever go out, its not fair. Im not a saver tbh, you cant spend it when your dead attitude ive got which I know isn't the best  its killing me saving for this house lol

Nah a baby brings so much stress its unreal, people think its easy but I don't think it is.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im saving for a house at the min, looking to buy next march  I always pay half if I ever go out, its not fair. Im not a saver tbh, you cant spend it when your dead attitude ive got which I know isn't the best  its killing me saving for this house lol
> 
> Nah a baby brings so much stress its unreal, people think its easy but I don't think it is.


I enjoy my weekends, holidays and going for expensive meals etc, a baby will put a immediate stop to that, why would i swap that for no sleep, being skint, and not being able to enjoy my lifestyle


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> I enjoy my weekends, holidays and going for expensive meals etc, a baby will put a immediate stop to that, why would i swap that for no sleep, being skint, and not being able to enjoy my lifestyle


How old are you if you don't mind me asking? That makes a big difference.

My mate had 3 kids by the time she was 23, shes training to be a nurse now, so it all depends how you look at things.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> How old are you if you don't mind me asking? That makes a big difference.
> 
> My mate had 3 kids by the time she was 23, shes training to be a nurse now, so it all depends how you look at things.


30, plan to have kids at 33


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Sams said:


> 30, plan to have kids at 33


You've got loadsa time 

Ive said if I aint had kids by the time im 35 then I probably wont.

You don't want to ever look at your kids and think I didn't do this that n the other because of you.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> 30, plan to have kids at 33


Sounds like you've got 3 years to find a new bird to have them with then.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Sounds like you've got 3 years to find a new bird to have them with then.


Naa she is probably the one ill have them with, just got to make sure I stay on for the next 2 year 3 months and I will be fine


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> When did i say it was the norm??? I said it happens!!
> 
> Its not fair that the female has the say of if she keeps the kid or not, if she keeps the child against the mans wishes then he should be able to sign away his rights and all money responsibilities.
> 
> Its like someone buying a car then expecting someone else to pay for its upkeep.


Lifes not fair chick you gotta roll with it

yes these things weird things happen occasionally to a small % of the population but on the whole they don't so that's why you can't base rights and laws around a few freaks


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> Lifes not fair chick you gotta roll with it


in that case then, I shall sack the next person on our firm that gets pregnant. You gotta role with it .................


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

saxondale said:


> in that case then, I shall sack the next person on our firm that gets pregnant. You gotta role with it .................


lmao yea totes do that!


----------

